# OS



## RobertVox1977 (26. Nov 2016)

Wie oft in eurer Karriere hattet ihr eine freie Wahl von Betriebssystem in einer Firma??

Ich vermute, dass in meisten Firmen man selbst wählen kann? Oder irre ich mich.

Die Wahl von OS und Tools ist für mich sehr wichtig und ich habe vor andere Firmen, die das nicht bieten, einfach zu vermeiden.
Aber wenn es nur ungefähr 20% solche Firmen gäbe, die die freie Wahl geben, dann wäre es unsinnig und darum frage ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was habt ihr gefahren?


----------



## Thallius (26. Nov 2016)

Normalerweise bekommst du in jeder Firma einen Rechner gestellt. Das mitbringen eigener Hardware ist i.d.r. Streng untersagt da das sicherheitstechnische nicht akzeptabel ist. Dieser Rechner wird von der Firmen IT installiert und konfiguriert. Ergo ist da auch überall das gleiche OS drauf. Hier in .de zu 99% Windoof. In Amerika und auch in Amerikanischen Konzernen hier im Land sieht das anders aus. Da kann man auch schon mal Glück haben und sich einen Apple hinstellen lassen. 
Das eine Firma ihre Firmen PC's unter Linux laufen lassen habe ich noch nirgendwo gesehen. Selbst wenn Software für embeded Systems entwickelt wird, welche unter Linux laufen, sind die Entwicklungsrechner trotzdem i.d.R. Windows Kisten.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (26. Nov 2016)

Bei uns in der Firma haben die Mitarbeiter freie Wahl (gut, bekommt nicht jeder ein Macbook oder in iMac wenn er will), aber grundsätzlich können die Mitarbeiter zwischen Windows und Linux frei entscheiden. Wir sind lediglich auf zwei Linux-Distributionen (Ubuntu und Kubuntu) beschränkt.


----------



## Tobse (26. Nov 2016)

Dass man da die Wahl hat ist wirklich selten. Firmen haben meist ihre eigenen Update-Server, damit ein fehlerhaftes Update nicht von jetzt auf nachher die ganze Firma lahmlegt. Den Mitarbeitern zwei Betreibssysteme zur Auswahl zu bieten, bedeutet, dass sicher aller Aufwand vervielfacht (linear zur Zahl der OS):

* Hosting des Update-Servers
* Prüfen der Updates und Freigabe auf dem Server
* Managen von Sicherheitsrichtlinien, VPN und Proxy-Einstellungen
* Reaktion, wenn eine Sicherheitslücke bekannt wird
* Nötiges Fachwissen; fürs Administrieren Linux und Mac sind - genauso wie für Windows - viele Kenntnisse nötig. Hier kommt man wahrscheinlich nicht um 1-2 weitere Mitarbeiter drumherum

Kurzum: Der Aufwand ist erheblich höher je OS. Den Vorteil, dass ein paar Mitarbeiter ein Stückchen zufriedener sind (die meisten geben sich mit Windows zufrieden), ist den meisten Firmen den Aufwand nicht wert. Dazu kommt, dass man mit der Open-Source Community keine Support-Verträge abschließen kann...


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (26. Nov 2016)

Wie gesagt, bei uns in der Firma ist das so. Hier wird Windows, macOS und eben Linux eingesetzt. Wobei auch einige Linux nur in einer virtuellen Maschine laufen haben. Andere haben das aber auch nativ.


----------



## thecain (26. Nov 2016)

Kommt auch auf die Firma an. Eine kleine Web Firma o.ä. bietet sicher mehr Freiheiten als eine Bank...

Bzw kann sich auch erlauben mehr zu bieten


----------



## Meniskusschaden (26. Nov 2016)

Vermutlich sind die Chancen in einer Firma, die plattformübergreifend entwickelt, größer als im Durchschnitt.

Ich finde die Anforderung aber ziemlich seltsam und ein Bewerber, der diesen Wunsch äußert, würde bei mir selbst dann einen ziemlich dicken Minuspunkt bekommen, wenn es in meinem Verantwortungsbereich tatsächlich Wahlfreiheit geben würde. Mein Eindruck wäre erstens, dass er vermutlich nicht den Blick für das Wesentliche hat und zweitens, dass es ziemlich unflexibel wirkt.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (30. Nov 2016)

Danke schön für die Antworten. Es ist mir gelungen eine Arbeit zu finden, wo ich OS wählen kann.
Laptop z i7, 16GB RAM, SSD - MacBook Pro 15’’ oder analog Dell mit Ubuntu/Windows.
Debian leider kann ich nicht abr Ubuntu kann sein...
Alle OS finde ich toll aber bin an Linux und Konsole einfach gewöhnt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es sehr wichtig, dass man in der Arbeit beim Programmieren die Werkzuege benutzt, bei denen sich man gut fühlt und am produktivsten arbeiten kann.
Ich verstehen natürlich die Gründe warum am häufigsten Windows in Firmen benutzt wird und finde sie sinnvoll. Glücklicherweise gibt es auch Firmen, mit interessanten Projekten bei denen man OS wählen kann oder seinen privaten Laptop benutzen kann.



Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde die Anforderung aber ziemlich seltsam und ein Bewerber, der diesen Wunsch äußert, würde bei mir selbst dann einen ziemlich dicken Minuspunkt bekommen, wenn es in meinem Verantwortungsbereich tatsächlich Wahlfreiheit geben würde. Mein Eindruck wäre erstens, dass er vermutlich nicht den Blick für das Wesentliche hat und zweitens, dass es ziemlich unflexibel wirkt.



Schön. Aber welche Bedeutung hat das für mich, wenn ich so wie so solche Firmen vermeide? wie ich schon erwähnt habe in meinem Post.
Ich frage nach einigen Sachen via Email (u.a nach OS, Java Editor, Gehalt) noch vor einem Vorstellungsgespräch um meine und vor allem Gesprächspartner Zeit nicht zu verschwenden.


----------



## AndyJ (1. Dez 2016)

Ich nehme einfach was mir der Arbeitgeber vorsetzt. Dann wird VirtualBox installiert und die Betriebssyteme die ich brauche. Meistens wird Windows benutzt. Das gute an dieser Loesung ist, dass da dann meistens auch ein Admin da ist, bei dem man sich beklagen kann, wenn was nicht funktioniert. Die virtuellen Boxen sind dann mein Bier.

Andy


----------



## Kababär (1. Dez 2016)

Bei großen Firmen denke ich, wirst du wenig Raum für Verhandlungen haben was das OS angeht. Bei kleineren Firmen wirst du da mehr Erfolg haben, denke ich. 
Bisher hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "alle" Firmen Windoof benutzen und die IDE meistens vorgeschrieben ist (Visual Studio bei VBA). Programmiert man in bspw Java, kann man meist wählen (Eclipse, Netbeans, IntelliJ Community). Ein Recht auf die Pro Version von IntelliJ hat man allerdings nicht. Man sollte nur darauf achten, dass alle notwendigen internen Plugins (auch firmenintern) in der IDE laufen, was dich dann doch meistens wieder auf eine IDE beschränkt. 
So meine Erfahrung. 

Ich bspw mag kein Windows und kein Eclipse, bin auf der Arbeit aber trotzdem daran gebunden und lebe noch.


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (1. Dez 2016)

Ich fahre aktuell (leider) auch noch mit Windows 7. Ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen Windows (nutze es im Gaming-Bereich privat auch), aber zum Arbeiten finde ich Linux oder macOS einfach viel angenehmer (solange man nicht auf IDEs wie Visual Studio angewiesen ist). Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich sehr viel in der Shell arbeite und unter Windows ist dieses Emulator-Frickelzeug einfach nur nervig imho. Hoffe, dass ich dann bald auch mal endlich die Zeit finde auf Linux zu switchen.


----------

